# Adquiri anemómetro



## globe89 (19 Abr 2012 às 18:01)

Boas, neste momento estou interessado em adquirir um anemómetro para a recolha de dados para a minha tese de mestrado. Alguém aqui no fórum sabe de alguma marca com uma qualidade/preço que seja interessante?

Cumprimentos


----------



## filipe cunha (19 Abr 2012 às 23:16)

Isso compra-se algures +-20€


----------



## globe89 (22 Abr 2012 às 23:25)

filipe cunha disse:


> Isso compra-se algures +-20€



Viva, é que eu fiz alguns contactos e o anemómetro mais o sistema de aquisição de dados, os tipos falam-me em valores exorbitantes eu eu andava à procura de valores mais modestos.


----------

